
XMarks is shutting down on May 1, 2018 - urda
Just got this in my e-mail:<p>On May 1, 2018, we will be shutting down Xmarks. Your account will remain active until then, including the syncing of your bookmarks. After that date, your bookmarks should remain in any previously accessed browser, but they will no longer sync and your account will be deactivated.<p>At LastPass, we’ve staked our claim in password management, and providing our community with a high level of password security. After careful consideration and evaluation, we have decided to discontinue the Xmarks service so that we can continue to focus on offering the best possible password vaulting to our community.<p>On behalf of the entire LastPass and Xmarks team, we wanted to thank you for your support over the years.
======
dbg31415
Dupe of:

* Support for Xmarks is ending on May 1, 2018 | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16718543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16718543)

------
marktalinn
Why even bother wtih bookmark syncing? Sites like
[https://start.me](https://start.me) enable you to access your bookmarks from
any device/location/browser without the need to sync bookmarks.

